# Home speaker system



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Some systems have the speakers connected in series, which makes sense since it is the current, not the voltage, that moves the voice coils.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Something is missing here, where is the Multi Source Amp?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

It's an old Russound CA system.

You'll need to test the speaker wiring at the head end using a tone generator, then test the cat wiring from keypad to head end, so you know what goes where, and if it's all good.

Should be able to find an old Russound CA6.4 controller/amplifier on Ebay 

Good basic system, installed quite a few back in the day.


----------

